# Pompano tournaments??



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is any pompano tournaments any time soon?:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The pomp tourney our store puts on isnt until April


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a pompano category in the Budlight rodeo that was postponed to 7/28. Lots of other categories and kids under 16 fish free with registered adult.


----------

